# Party Advice that made me a better investor



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

Back in my university days, I spent a lot of time going to clubs and partying it up with friends. I met a guy named Jerod at a club one night, who just seems like a regular guy, but every week we went to the same club he had one thing that always caught my attention: he was always with the women. He constantly had beautiful women all over him. Then one night, on a rare occasion that he was by himself…urinating, yes, in the washroom, thank you, I couldn’t help but to ask him what his secret was. So I bought him a beer and chatted a few minutes. It was possibly the most inspiring advice I ever got from a stranger. He said, “I aint’ that rich or anything, but what I do is I do the opposite of what every guy does when they meet beautiful women. Imagine yourself being attractive women in a club, how many times will you hear a guy give you compliments and ask ‘can I buy you a drink?’ Your brain will eventually filter out those guys. Now when you meet them, instead of being like the other hundred guys who do and say the same, say something like this in a jokingly confident manner ‘hey I like your dress…I bet they make it in your size. Did your Seeing Eye dog pick that out for you?’ Immediately, you create a sense of curiosity and challenge for her, you stand out and her attention will be fully on you. Most guys wouldn’t even think nor have the guts to say that to a beautiful woman, but that’s why it works. To be successful, just do the opposite of what people do.” each:


----------



## alexasmith (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow.. Its really a great advice. Agree that this can be applicable in any field and I have no wonder this made you a great investor. I also think that before taking a short cut or a common path there is always a door to show our creativity. This advice is really helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll try out that line this weekend and let you know how it goes


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

alexasmith said:


> Wow.. Its really a great advice. Agree that this can be applicable in any field and I have no wonder this made you a great investor. I also think that before taking a short cut or a common path there is always a door to show our creativity. This advice is really helpful. Thanks for sharing.



lol why do i keep getting the impression that alexasmith & Co are spammers

click on alexa's signature link, Stock Trading

it's an ad for a day-trading school. I didn't explore but it looks like the canadian operation of a global teach-day-trading network.

http://www.learn-to-trade.com/

are they collaborating, alexasmith, Vicjai & a couple of others, with their silly prattling reminiscences that have nothing whatsoever to do with real-life prudent investing :biggrin:


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I've heard that being a dick to women draws attention from some. I'm sure it works... who wants to go through life like that though? And what kind of women are you attracting?

Contrarian thinking can be a powerful tool, I do agree though. It's not just about going against the grain though, it's about thinking things through from scratch and making the right decision based on the facts, not just what others are doing or have always done.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

CalgaryPotato said:


> I've heard that being a dick to women draws attention from some ... Contrarian thinking can be a powerful tool, I do agree though. It's not just about going against the grain though, it's about thinking things through from scratch and making the right decision based on the facts, not just what others are doing or have always done.



lol who's the dick to women? 

we don't know alexasmith's gender but he or she is spamming learn-to-trade-dot-com ...


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Jerod in the example: ‘hey I like your dress…I bet they make it in your size. Did your Seeing Eye dog pick that out for you?’


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ha, nice. I guess it's sort of in sync with Warren Buffett's famous quote: “Be Fearful When Others Are Greedy and Greedy When Others Are Fearful”


----------



## GreedIsGood (Dec 4, 2013)

AKA 'negging'.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sure it also works better when you are 6'1", 180lbs, washboard abs, solid arms, clean shaven wearing a $5,000 suit. Oh yeah, soft blue eyes and an innocent smile, as well.

Try that line weighing in at 350lbs, 5 days of growth on your face and not showering for a week and report back to us on its success.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

alexasmith has washboard abs & soft blue eyes?


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> lol why do i keep getting the impression that alexasmith & Co are spammers
> 
> click on alexa's signature link, Stock Trading
> 
> ...


Hey humble_pie, fyi, I don't know alexasmith and I'm certainly not a spammer nor colluding with one :hopelessness: I'm now saddened by your comment.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I see it, The guy comes off as a hero, not looking for beauty from "with in" there by possibly getting burned.

In the market have to go right to what matters not what others think by trying to fit in & or be a hero so you do not get burned.

Those that look like losers end up being winners, i.e., Now people will read the following & think I m a nut case but hey I think the following will make me rich money wise. Based on the cycles of Isreal & the astrology in the bible I m looking for the market to have a mother of all crashes going into 55 hrs of the first new moon after Yum Kippure of 2016. The market should top out before Yule 29 of 2015. If not the blood moon in September of 2015 will top the market ( talking United States )


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^and the cow jumped over the moon.....

Maybe you can start a thread with just your predictions and results so we can review. Once and for all this might make all of us followers and believers...or not. 

Good luck.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The dream of 7 fat cows & 7 lean cows in the bible was a prophecy of 7 prosperous years followed by 7 lean years. 

3 days before Elul 29 of last year a cow was born with a 7 on its head. The picture of the cow hit the media in mass on Elul 29, This year is a Shemitah year (7th year)

7 cycles of the Shemitah sp? is 49 years the 50th year is a jubilee year. In 2016 there will be a Jubilee year.

The symbol for wall street is a bull ( kinda weird stuff here, not really sure what my take is on the cow)

In 2001 Elule 29 market down hard from trade center getting taken down, In 08 Elule 29 market down over 700 points. Some very interesting stuff of the exact same cycles happening to the United States that happened in Israel years ago more info Google the Harbinger John Cahn




There will be signs in the sun the moon & the stars. The sun will turn to darkness & the moon to red. ( My take the bible is talking about eclipses) Blood moons are eclipses that happen on precise religious holidays. The bible says they are a bad omen. This fall the last of 4 blood moons in a row will take place in a Shemitah year this is a rare event by one source it will not happen again for 2000 years. Years ago there were some good astrologers if markets crashed when certain events happened in the sky they would most likely have noticed.

When a highly charged sky from sun spot activity is brought closer to earth from the gravity of the moon people become more emotional.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> The dream of 7 fat cows & 7 lean cows in the bible was a prophecy ...



such a beautiful poem for a friday blessing! thank you, wolf


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Humble some new info I found out regarding the cows

I thought the pic of the cows came out on Elule 29 . It was the first day of the shemitah year.

Every 7th day is the day of rest Sunday every 7 years is a year of rest called the Shemitah

Cow with 7 was born 3 days before the Shemitah started pics of cow go on media in Mass the first day of the Shemitah

On the first day of the Shemitah a second cow was born with a seven on its head. 

4000 years ago the dream of the prophecy had a total of 14 cows 7 fat & 7lean ( 7 on the head of first cow plus 7 on the head of the second cow = 14 cows)

By the second cow there was a second sign in the bible it says something about being @ least 2 witnesses or signs from god if he is sending a warning

The first day of Shemitah years ago a trumpet was blown as a warning to rest on 7th year & if not punishment would come to the land. Same day pic of one cow went to media on mass & same day other cow with 7 was born 

The cows with 7 on there heads or 2 different breeds of cows as well one female & one male. 

The first cow has a fancy 7 on its head that signals prosperity, The second cow the 7 on its head is not as fancy & smaller indicating lean times.

The dream 4000 years ago the fat cows came before the lean cows just like the cow with the larger fancy seven was born before the cow with the smaller seven on its head.


Not sure what to make of the cows with the sevens, I found it interesting though.

John Cahn has a video on you tube showing the cows & how he thinks it is a sign of 7 lean years to come


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

The bible is poorly written fairy tale and is more often than not used by bigots to justify bigotry. Have fun with that one. 

ALL HAIL HIS NOODLY GOODNESS!!!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

So if the 7 fat years are to be followed by 7 lean years the bull market will be 2009 - 2016 and the bear market will be 2017 - 2024?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusty The Hebrew lunar solar calendar should be used not the solar calendar Sept 25 2014 - Sept 13 2015 will be the Shemitah year. Elul 29 the last day of the Shemitah will be Sept 13 2015. Every seventh year is the Shemitah year.

In 08 the bell would not ring on wall street some took as an omen that day the DJI fell 777 points the day of Elul 29 last day of shemitah year. In 01 the market fell 7% on Elul 29 ( whats up with the sevens ?)

The last of the 4 blood moons is Sept 28 2015


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Doing the opposite...... it worked for George Costanza!


----------

